# A really cool closet.



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I constantly browse through www.historicproperties.com to see what's out there. It's good for lifting the spirits if you're working on a particularly dull job currently.

Anyways, here's a house for sale in Princeton, NJ. I'm in love with the walking closet. I'm not sure why, but this really did it for me. 

Kitchen is pretty bonkers too. 

http://www.callawayhenderson.com/en...rming-close-to-town-princeton-nj-08540/photos


----------

